# How do I make friends?



## MrAlone (Feb 12, 2012)

In short, I pretty much forgot.

I would normally hang out with my circle of friends, but they slowly dissolved, and my buddy eventually moved away. Now, as a sophomore in highschool, I don't really know what to do. I feel like I forgot how to interact and make friends. I'm incredibly socially awkward at this point, what do I do? He was my buddy for the majority of my life, I feel lonely now. I want a new buddy .

I do talk a lot with peers and I'm cool with some people, but how do I start hanging out with them? Everyone is always in a group. How do you become part of a circle this late in the year? I mean, yeah, you could go stand there, but that's awkward when you only know two people in the group. My group of friends hung out far away from everyone else during lunch. I'm really cool with two people that are in a lot of my classes, and I want to start hanging out with them before summer, but they're always in a group. I've known them pretty well and have been cool with them for over a year. I don't have their numbers or anything, it would be awkward to ask now.

So what can I do? It's gotten to the point where I get really depressed and feel pathetic. I can't wait to get to school so I can socialize in classes and not feel so lonely. Lunch is usually spent in the library. I already know a ton of people, but I can only approach them if they're with people I know. The main problem is how alone I feel at home. I get depressed and just wait for school again.

My social anxiety may not be as severe as others, but I just hit a wall when it comes to trying to hang out outside of school and at lunch. I never really went out anywhere with my old friends, so I don't know how to ask someone to hang out.

I did play football for these 2 years of high school so far (season's been over), but didn't like the people that play it. I don't fit into any other sport, so I can't use that to find friends. Clubs have all started (football prevented me from being able to participate in any).

Anything would be appreciated . I'm sorry if this is the wrong subforum, I'm new here and hope you guys can help . Thanks!


----------



## jingybopa (Jan 26, 2011)

MrAlone said:


> In short, I pretty much forgot.
> 
> I would normally hang out with my circle of friends, but they slowly dissolved, and my buddy eventually moved away. Now, as a sophomore in highschool, I don't really know what to do. I feel like I forgot how to interact and make friends. I'm incredibly socially awkward at this point, what do I do? He was my buddy for the majority of my life, I feel lonely now. I want a new buddy .
> 
> ...


 Unfortunately, your best course of action is to be proactive and suggest something to do with someone (or all of the people) you want to hang out with.


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

I agree. Just ask them  don't think about it too much


----------



## Shaned0000 (Feb 21, 2012)

Dannie and Jingy are right. Take those 2 good mates and go ask them do they want to go out for a game of pool or whatever interests yourself and them. Then it can become a regular thing and slowly you will get more people coming along and you can get to know them that way. Don't worry about your situation, you will be fine its just about stepping out of your comfort zone.


----------

